
Voice control for Keysight 1000-X oscilloscopes using Snips - camtarn
https://github.com/jmwilson/ollie
======
seren
Pretty simple but great use case of voice control.

There are plenty of times where my contribution to helping someone with an
oscilloscope was just to start and stop the trigger at a given time.

